# <Div> Höhe und Breite abfragen



## Katzehuhn (18. August 2007)

Ich hab eine Div die mittels JS als Mouseover Fläche, um zusätzliche Information anzuzeigen, fungiert. Die Div befindet sich nun immer rechts oberhalb der Mausposition und hat flexibel großen Inhalt. 
Leider ist es häufig so, das das Div zu breit oder zu hoch ist und teilweiße nicht sichtbar ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die aktuellen Maße des befüllten Divs abzufragen? 
Dann könnte ich es jeweils immer umpositionieren, anderfalls müsste ich es wohl fixieren, was mir nicht so gefallen würde.


----------



## Maik (18. August 2007)

Hi,

die Möglichkeit gibt es mit

offsetHeight (Höhe eines Elements)
offsetWidth  (Breite eines Elements)


----------

